# External drive Initialize Ignore Eject help!



## littlecomputer (Sep 18, 2013)

Problem with WD external drive no longer being recongized by Mac Pro following use with NTFS PC.

The external drive is WD. The Mac initially recognized the drive and actually transferred some files from the WD to the Mac HD. The WD was "ejected" from the MAC and then connected to my PC (NTFS). Some files were transferred to the PC but due to time cancelled the transfer and then unhooked the WD; I did not "eject" it from my PC because I have never had to do this before (my friend questioned this and I told him not to worry; guess what...) When he tried to hook it back up to his Mac he received the message "initialize, ignore, eject" and just ejected so as to not cause any problems. He tried hooking it up to his wife's PC and hers could not read it either; not sure if hers is NTFS or FAT32 (or if that even matters). 

Over 1 TB of info on the external drive; very important information.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the drive On the Mac, ignore and go to *Disk Utility*. Here highlight the drive and go to the *First Aid* tab and try to *Repair the Disk Permissions.* If this fails, then use *Disk Warrior* to recover the data. DiskWarrior 4 - The Disk Utility for Mac Disk Repair, Mac Directory Repair, Mac Disk Recovery, Mac Data Recovery


----------



## littlecomputer (Sep 18, 2013)

Repair failed. There is really no other way than DW? It seems like this should be much easier and not as expensive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the drive is formatted for _Mac OS extended,_ then* Disk Warrior *is the best solution. If the drive is formatted for Windows (eg) FAT32, or NTFS, then you can use the various Windows programs. Like the free TestDisk Program. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. Data Recovery is a hit or miss thing, and unfortunately the paid programs work the best. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------

